

Problem Solving using Graph Traversals - yarapavan
http://www.slideshare.net/slidarko/problemsolving-using-graph-traversals-searching-scoring-ranking-and-recommendation

======
rdtsc
If you know Python you can experiment with some graph algorithms using
NetworkX (<http://networkx.lanl.gov>).

Check out the tutorial: <http://networkx.lanl.gov/tutorial/tutorial.html>

------
mark_l_watson
I am glad to see this on the HN front page - excellent overview of graph
theory and interesting ideas for using data flow and also a common API for
several underlying graph datastores. The first part that used matrix/tensors
to explain different types of graphs and operations was good also.

------
chrislo
For further background and more code examples I can really recommend
O'Reilly's "Programming the Semantic Web" [Segaran et al.]

~~~
mattlanger
In a similar vein is the superb "Programming Collective Intelligence", also
from O'Reilly.

~~~
gtani
[http://www.amazon.com/Collective-Intelligence-Action-
Satnam-...](http://www.amazon.com/Collective-Intelligence-Action-Satnam-
Alag/dp/1933988312/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Intelligent-Web-
Haralambos-...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Intelligent-Web-Haralambos-
Marmanis/dp/1933988665/)

------
tychonoff
On page 25, the subscript for E in the second equation should be k, not m?

~~~
thisisnotmyname
Yeah, that would make more sense than what is currently there.

------
mmaro
pdf: [http://s3.amazonaws.com/ppt-download/atti-ps-
graphs-10072510...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/ppt-download/atti-ps-
graphs-100725105805-phpapp01.pdf)

------
dman
Btw if youre further interested the authors other papers are listed at
<http://markorodriguez.com/Lectures.html> . Bonus you dont need a slideshare
account to download the slides pointed to by this story.

